

DragonFlyBSD 2.4 released - there
http://www.dragonflybsd.org/release24/

======
petrj
HAMMER is really good. ive been using it for about a year now and never got
any corruption. the reblocker/pruner was initially an IO hog for about 5
minutes at 3am, but that has been fixed. Its totally smooth now. We use
Solaris + ZFS + time slider on a storage server at work, and quite frankly,
HAMMER has, even at its infancy worked better for me. HAMMER can now extend
the file system on the fly, and I expect a file system shrink feature to be
ready by the next release. From reading the mailing list it shouldnt be very
difficult thing to do, thanks to the reblocker.

------
idm
The goals of Dragonfly have been so interesting, but I hope this isn't another
HURD situation (where HURD is also a really awesome project that progresses in
babysteps).

------
JeremyChase
Have any of you tried it? I haven't played around with it, but it is supposed
to be pretty good.

~~~
gaius
Can't get it to run in VirtualBox on an MBP.

~~~
buugs
I think qemu works better for bsds you might try that

